# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Autres Animaux >  [Adoption Lapine] Minnie, Association Marguerite & Cie

## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Minnie
*Type:* Lapin
						
						
*Sexe:* Femelle
*Âge:* 3 ans 
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 45 - Loiret
*Situation :* Chez son propriétaire








Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées





 *Minnie*

Minnie sera adoptable une fois stérilisée, elle peut être parrainée ou réservée en écrivant à adoption@margueritecie.org

*Localisation* : 45 (covoiturage pour adoption organisé par lassociation)
*Date de naissance* : inconnue, adulte
*Sexe* : Femelle
*Vaccination* : Oui
*Stérilisatio*n : A venir
*Race* : Tête de lion
*Couleur* : blanche et grise
*Poids* : 2 kg
*Santé générale* : pododermatite en bonne voie, e-cuniculi en traitement
*Situation dabandon* : Abandon, a vécu en cage avec Molly

*Description par la famille daccueil :*
Minnie est une chouette lapine qui sadapte très vite aux nouveaux environnements et se les approprie. Elle a jeté son dévolu sur le carton/cabane entouré de tunnels pour faire ses siestes, elle sy sent en sécurité. Le soir elle préfère aller dans son lit et pourquoi pas sy étaler de tout son long. Elle adore les Drybeds bien moelleux et prend le temps de les gratouiller et lécher avant de sy installer ! Cest une lapine câline qui grince des dents de bonheur une fois quelle a accordé sa confiance, elle sait faire comprendre quelle ne souhaite pas se faire caresser. Niveau alimentation elle nest pas du tout difficile et dévore son foin à longueur de journée  Elle a très bien appris le « non » et le « tap tap » sur les jambes qui annonce le repas. Elle qui navait encore jamais connu la liberté prend beaucoup de plaisir à déambuler dans toute sa pièce et à nous suivre à la trace. Elle a immédiatement été très propre chez nous, rien à lui apprendre. Elle apprécie être portée dans les bras et y recevoir des caresses. Minnie est une lapine joueuse, curieuse et affectueuse.





Minnie et ses copains 🐇🐻🐻
Parmi tous ces animaux tout doux et tout mignons, avez-vous une préférence ?
Ici nous craquons pour la lapine qui est bien plus douce que les ours, câline, coquine, mignonne, rigolote et plus facilement transportable aussi !



A votre avis est-ce sa langue qui est toute sortie ou le bout d'endive rouge qu'elle dévorait avec appétit qui dépasse ? 
Cet angle de photo et la pose de Minnie étaient peu flatteurs, mais cette photo était quand même rigolote donc nous la partageons !
Quelques nouvelles de la belle qui va très bien, qui apprécie avoir découvert que son espace de jeu était plus grand que juste sa chambre et adore nous courir dans les pieds (les humains font preuve d'une graaande prudence) et qui raffole des balades dans le jardin quand le temps le permet.



Minnie prend le soleil avec nous quand nous profitons du beau temps pour manger sur la terrasse 🌞

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Minnie profite du beau temps pour gambader dans le jardin. Elle aime bien l'enclos mais le trouve trop petit donc nous la baladons en harnais aussi ! Elle commence à bien s'y habituer. Notre princesse fait plein de sauts de cabri, court dans tout le jardin (cela nous fait courir aussi), et s'allonge de tout son long de temps en temps quand elle fatigue pour reprendre son souffle et repartir de plus belle 







Notre fofolle qui cherche ses friandises dans sa balle en bois, c'est assez impressionnant de l'entendre jeter la balle à travers toute la pièce puis courir après !

Jouons à "Où est Minnie ?". Saurez-vous la trouver ?

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

: "les humains m'ont torturée tout à l'heure, tout ça parce que je leur faisait mal avec mes longues griffes qu'ils ont dit, je suis pas venue ici pour souffrir moi"
 : "attention image choquante, âmes sensibles s'abstenir ! Cette coupe de griffes a été réalisée par des presque professionnels, aucune Minnie n'a été blessée ou brutalisée durant cette activité"

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Minnie se porte comme un charme, elle a bien récupéré des suites de sa visite chez l'ostéopathe qui lui a fait le plus grand des biens !! Son œil droit va également de mieux en mieux, sa cicatrice (tâche bleutée) diminue de jours en jours.
Toute ces bonnes nouvelles nous réjouissent et font qu'elle se sent bien dans ses pattounes de lapine

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Minnie vous fait un coucou depuis le canapé dans lequel elle adore faire ses siestes (il est d'ailleurs protégé en conséquence)



Ces photos datent de ce midi, avant que Minnie et nous apprenions que son œil droit, n'allant toujours pas mieux, ferait mieux d'être opéré...
Elle était détendue du pompom pendant le trajet en RER et curieuse dans la salle d'attente de l'ophtalmologue 
Cette jolie petite pirate ne se laisse pas abattre !!

L'opération de Minnie s'est très bien passée !! Tout le personnel de la clinique l'a couverte de compliments (sur son caractère agréable et marrant).
Elle a immédiatement repris ses bonnes habitudes de bonne vivante en passant la soirée à manger et faire ses besoins.
Elle est maintenant en convalescence pendant 2 semaines, durant lesquelles elle va être chouchoutée, puis son œil tout sain sera réouvert.

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Ça y est Minnie est prête à faire les yeux doux (oui oui les deux bien ouverts) à sa future famille pour la vie !!
Après 2 semaines de convalescence, son œil a été réouvert et très bonne nouvelle, son ulcère a totallement disparu.
Très vite, de nouvelles photos de Minnie et ses beaux yeux

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Oui de très bonnes nouvelles de Minnie, tout va sur des roulettes depuis 3 semaines depuis que son œil droit a été réouvert, nous avons maintenant une routine pépère sans aucun soin c'est peut être même pour ça que l'on a plus pensé à poster !
Niveau opération ophtalmo : son œil semble aller bien car il n'a jamais été ni rouge ni fermé ni d'écoulements depuis l'opération et la réouverture. La cicatrice bleutée de l'uvéite persiste et l'aspect de l'œil est encore "gondolé"(enfin pas lisse comme un œil normal) ce qui est tout à fait normal nous a rassuré le chirurgien.
Elle est toujours aussi ravie quand elle prend le soleil dehors et peut se goinfrer d'herbe et fleurs directement à la source !!
Elle est très câline avec nous : lechouilles partout et tout le temps, vient nous voir et attend des caresses, nous suit partout où elle peut, bref elle est super agréable à vivre 
Crédits : Angelina Cba (merci pour ce beau portait de Minnie)

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Minnie (avec son nouvel œil en très bonne santé) se régale de feuilles de pommier ce soir ! Accompagnée de sa balle en rotin qu'elle affectionne tant

Minnie a un copain à la maison actuellement, Sirius un beau lapin bélier bleu de 2kg, même s'ils ne se croiseront jamais pour des raisons évidentes ! Nous le gardons pendant les vacances de ses propriétaires.
Elle a donc eu le droit de passer de la seconde à la première classe : dans la chambre des humains avec grattouilles à volonté, friandises et accès libre au lit. Cela a l'air de beaucoup lui plaire en tout cas !! Nous avons droit a des réveils léchouilles, des courses folles, et une lapine épanouie, très heureuse d'être avec nous

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Choisissez la description qui correspond le mieux à cette vidéo :
- Quand tu as tellement d'énergie à dépenser que tu fais ton sport de la semaine d'un coup ��
- Quand tu es tellement heureuse de sortir dans le jardin à la fraîche que tu en deviens foldingue ��
- Quand tes humains ont enfin ouvert le bac à sable ⛱
- Autre

https://youtu.be/lvimE9LebOo

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Le réveil n'est pas simple tous les jours, c'est quand les vacances ? 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Au programme de ce soir : Minnie fait des cabrioles dans les hautes herbes à la fraîche 


- - - Mise à jour - - -

Coucou c'est moi Minnie en direct de chez ma tatie de vacances !


Mes gentils parents d'accueil m'ont déposée peu après le dernier post de ma ptite bouille, depuis j'ai une chambre rien que pour moi parce qu'il y a deux gros lapinous qui font trois fois ma taille et mon poids (Littéralement  ! Je suis un modèle miniature il faut dire) dans l'appartement des vacances !!
Tatie a beaucoup de mal à me prendre en photo parce que je suis une petite coquine ! Dès que quelqu'un rentre dans ma chambre je lui tourne autour des pieds et je fais la belle pour avoir une gourmandise ou un câlin. Je suis vraiment une lapine qui aime être avec ses humains 

J'adore manger du foin, j'ai un rouleau que je traine partout, je suis la reine de nesquick de foin tout beaux tout dorés 

Je me suis très vite adaptée à ma chambre des vacances, avec une préférence pour le squattage de dessous de lit Ikea ou la grimpette (petite mais quelle détente!)


Allez c'est l'heure de la sieste, léchouilles tout le monde 



Lise,
Les ptits pinous amoureux Lotus et April (alias Poupounette la cascadeuse/destructrice)
Mikky le matou et la famille de hérissons


- - - Mise à jour - - -

Quelques nouvelles de Minnie :
- elle va très bien depuis qu'elle est rentrée de colonie de vacances 
- son poil est tout doux et tout moelleux car elle mue, cela prolonge encore plus les séances câlins (et ça en met plein partout aussi)
- son œil droit, le malchanceux, va très bien la cicatrice ne se voit presque plus 
- elle est toujours aussi gourmande, folle de son foin et une vraie usine à golden crottes
- bref Minnie se porte à merveille !





 citer
 signaler

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Bonjour,
Minnie est toujours à l'adoption.
Bonne journée
Association Marguerite & Cie

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Quelques nouvelles de Minnie :
- elle va très bien depuis qu'elle est rentrée de colonie de vacances 
- son poil est tout doux et tout moelleux car elle mue, cela prolonge encore plus les séances câlins (et ça en met plein partout aussi)
- son œil droit, le malchanceux, va très bien la cicatrice ne se voit presque plus 
- elle est toujours aussi gourmande, folle de son foin et une vraie usine à golden crottes
- bref Minnie se porte à merveille !


Minnie la chipie a fait des siennes ce week-end, au premier coup d'œil on a bien cru qu'il avait neigé dans sa chambre !

Un vrai cabri plein d'énergie qui grimpe et court partout cette petite boulette de poils  Dès qu'on ouvre la porte du frigo elle nous court dans les pieds façon foldingue, même plus possible de grignoter tranquillement

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Minnie est toujours à l'adoption  :Smile:

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Minnie est toujours à l'adoption  :Smile:

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Minnie est ressortie toute redressée de son rdv chez l'ostéopathe  A force de faire des sauts de cabris comme une fofolle elle s'était tordu le dos !
Bonne nouvelle : sa patte droite n'a pas bougé d'un iota depuis la dernière consultation ce qui veut dire qu'elle n'aura pas besoin d'un suivi régulier 
Gauche : avant
Droite : après
(mais pas besoin de le préciser vous l'aviez sûrement directement remarqué !)

----------

